# Parentheses 2020 & Alpha 2P4T Rotary Switch



## Sasan (Apr 16, 2020)

When I placed my last order on Tayda, I didn't notice I ordered a big 2P4T for my Parentheses PCB.








						Rotary Switch 2 Pole 4 Position ALPHA SR2511 15mm
					

ALPHA - Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com
				




Could anybody explain how I need to wire the PCB to the Alpha Rotary Switch in order to make this work?

Thanks in advance


----------



## zgrav (Apr 16, 2020)

look at the holes on the PCB where the rotary switch is supposed to go.  you will need a wire going from each one of those holes to the corresponding post on the larger rotary switch.  there are 2 poles  and 4 positions that are associated with each of the poles.  you will need to check the layout on the rotary switch you bought and use your digital multimeter to figure out which posts are the poles, and which 4 posts go with each of the posts.  it will probably be easier to do than it sound like.


----------



## zgrav (Apr 16, 2020)

you also probably will not be able to put the rotary switch in the same spot on the enclosure because it is too big, especially after you have 10 wires going to it from the PCB.  and you might not have enough room in the enclosure to put it anywhere else unless you get a bigger enclosure.

you may be better off ordering the right rotary switch from Tayda when you are getting more parts for another pedal.


----------



## Bobbyd67 (Apr 16, 2020)

I don't think tayda has those mini rotary switches. Pedalpcb sells them, they used to be easy to find on eBay as a 25 pack order but haven't seen them in a while


----------



## zgrav (Apr 16, 2020)

Bobbyd67 said:


> I don't think tayda has those mini rotary switches. Pedalpcb sells them, they used to be easy to find on eBay as a 25 pack order but haven't seen them in a while


I think you are right.  Tayda has some of the rotary switches with PCB mounting posts, but it does not look like they have 2P4T


----------



## Sasan (Apr 17, 2020)

Yeah, didn't find the mini 2P4T....nevermind, I ordered the small one from musikding. Don't want an even bigger enclosure! 

Thanks anyways for your suggestions, @zgrav!


----------

